# Specks never left ??



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

10 Specks by 10:00, not a bad day when you are by yourself.I don't think the Specks ever left (or went very far). The wind has been brutal for the last 2 months and had just turned off the fishing. All that is changing and the Speckled Trout are hungry. The drought is bad for most every where, but Sabine Lake and it is on fire!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kevin nice mess but study up on Florida Fishing Regulations. 5 per day,slot 15-20 can keep one over 20 tho. (Maybe you put 5 back, my bad)



Spotted Seatrout  t *T*
Not less than 15" or more than 20" (statewide) except one fish over 20" per person
Nov. and Dec. S. Region
Feb. N.E. and N.W. Regions (see regional definitions below) 
4 per harvester per day South Region
5 per harvester per day N.E. and N.W. Regions ​May possess no more than 1 over 20";


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

yea, nice fish but 5 to many.. NOT COOL!!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

People are getting nabbed by the police for postings of illegal crap they had done on facebook and such. I wonder if the fish-n-game folks will ever start cruising all the fishing forums looking for posts just like the one above for over limit, undersize, and out of season stuff


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

They should, I went out the other day and could have done the same as this guy and didnt. in fact I released everything I caught.. After I got photos of course...LOL


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

wonder what % of people just don't know compared to the people that just don't care. Could've been an honest mistake, especially if he's posting on a public forum. I kept a 29 inch aj before I heard they raised the size unknowingly.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

We all make mistakes(or not), but EVERYONE should carry a state law stick whenever they are fishing. They are like $5 and will save you some serious fines if you aren't quite sure about a size limit or catch limit. I use mine everytime I go fishing(got a horrible memory).
edit: make sure to get a new law stick every year! limit changes almost got my ass in Alabama on spanish mackerel...now 12" min


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

But there should be no excuse, if you go fishing you should keep up with all laws every year cause every knows they change from time to time.. Stupidity is no excuse... Just ask anyone at the Fl Wild life Dept.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Todd said:


> People are getting nabbed by the police for postings of illegal crap they had done on facebook and such. I wonder if the fish-n-game folks will ever start cruising all the fishing forums looking for posts just like the one above for over limit, undersize, and out of season stuff


It has happened on www.tndeer.com This is a local TN outdoors forum and there are many game wardens on the discussion boards. People have been busted posting pics of stuff killed out of season. If I remember correctly a guy got busted for posting a bobcat he shot out of season.


----------



## Sleepingfish (Mar 16, 2010)

Sabine Lake is on the Texas Louisiana border. The limits is different there. This guy didn't do anything wrong do some research before you bash the guy.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Sleepingfish said:


> Sabine Lake is on the Texas Louisiana border. The limits is different there. This guy didn't do anything wrong do some research before you bash the guy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe a few apologies are due???? I love the internet police......


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell, when I read it I was thinking Local Little Sabine. I spent quite a bit of time In Sabine pass..... Glad the original post was a legal haul.... And to end this an old joke when I was in Sabine Pass........
What's the difference between a Horses ass and a ******** ?????

THE SABINE RIVER./


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

kanaka said:


> I believe a few apologies are due???? I love the internet police......


My apologies, but had the post been placed under "Out of the Area" the bashing would have not happened....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

True, but you manned up. :yes:


----------

